# losing Baby teeth



## Kane

Just a question about losing baby teeth. Noticed the other day kanes mouth had a little blood in it and there was a loose molar. can see the new ones comming in. But this morning I noticed a couple of blood spots on the bed and now one of his bottom K9s is missing and the other loose. this is all with in 2 days. Is this normal? I really don't think I have anything to worry about but figured I would ask. Also at about what age do the get all of there adult teeth?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

It is normal. They start losing teeth at varios ages, rough play and chewing may cause teeth to fall out prematurely. Most not all start somewhere in the 3-4 month range.

The molars are usually some of the last to come out so most of the other teeth are probably already be adult teeth.

Especially with the smaller teeth you don't always notice them popping out. So your pup snuck off and grew up on you when you weren't looking.

The adult teeth should be showing where the baby ones fell out and if not should pop up soon.

Most are done teething between 6-8 months.


----------



## TysonThePit

my pup started losing his teeth when he was around 5 months and hes still losin them now at 6 months.


----------



## Sadie

Mine started at about 3 months speaking of loosing teeth my 3 pups all lost teeth this week at least 2 a peice LOL.. And my clever 7 year old asked if we could leave their tooth under a pillow for the tooth fairy. So now I had to tell her that their is a dog fairy LOL and instead of leaving money under the pillow for the dogs we leave dog treats hehehehe Thought I would share that


----------



## reddoggy

We had a pup who was on the rough side who teeth started coming out at 10 weeks old! I was suprised, but not shocked cause he was a tugger.


----------



## Sleepy

i think little sleepy my 8 week old puppy is already losing her teeth it kinda has me worried she has been playing alot chewing a ton.


----------



## cEElint

thats too soon.. dont play tug if you are.. thats a good way to rip them out

but speaking of loosing teeth.. Diesel is going through this right now.. he's already got almost all his fronts.. lost a couple molars and an upper k9.. he'll be 5 months on the 26th


----------

